# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy router 2030 của Gorlak.

## GORLAK

Bộ router ve chai e săn đc, hành trình dự tính sau hoàn thiện là 2030 (max 2535), các bác chém mạnh tay vào ợ.


Khung brand: ANORAD của USA.
Vitme X-Y 16 bước 4 của NSK, Z vitme 16 bước 10 (chưa gắn)

----------

ABCNC, CKD, Gamo, h-d, secondhand

----------


## CKD

Đẹp quá cụ... nhanh nhanh cho vài góc ảnh nào.
Mà nó có cái khung thùng bao che luôn à? Quá đã... bao nhiêu người làm được máy, ít thấy ai làm được bao che hehehe

----------

GORLAK

----------


## CKD

Có được cái clip này, gởi cụ để có thêm động lực

----------

GORLAK, longdq

----------


## Tuấn

> Có được cái clip này, gởi cụ để có thêm động lực



Cái máng cuốn cáp hình như cũng DIY luôn phỏng ợ ? lò xo lá inox làm cái này thì rẻ hơn mua máng nhựa rùi  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Hên là e săn đc cái khung y chang kích thước bộ ruột luôn ợ, gắn vào như cậu với mợ vậy, giờ chỉ còn lăn tăn con sì pín thôi

----------


## longdq

To thế mà hành trình có 2030 thôi ý ạ

----------


## GORLAK

Uh, max đc 2535  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

Update tiến trình:

Lên bộ Z




Tự  sướng mặt Z gắn sờ pín




Khoe luôn cái máy cùi tự dựng khi nhập môn, cũng toàn ve chai.


Gắn luôn cho nóng

----------

CKD, secondhand, solero

----------


## GORLAK

Chế cái pad gá spindle, chưa xong, mệt quá dẹp đi ngủ.

----------

CKD

----------


## ahdvip

> Chế cái pad gá spindle, chưa xong, mệt quá dẹp đi ngủ.


nhìn cái kẹp spin này ko biết bắt ốc ở đâu, không lẽ bắt sau tới hả anh.

----------


## GORLAK

Chưa xong mà, bắt ốc phía sau tới.

----------


## CKD

Phía sau tới... phương pháp lắp đặt hiệu chỉnh cực dữ à.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Phía sau tới... phương pháp lắp đặt hiệu chỉnh cực dữ à.


Thấy cái miếng Z slide plate của hấn gắn trên máy dài thòng lòng kìa!!!

----------


## GORLAK

> Phía sau tới... phương pháp lắp đặt hiệu chỉnh cực dữ à.


Bác cứ chém e, hehhehe




> Thấy cái miếng Z slide plate của hấn gắn trên máy dài thòng lòng kìa!!!


Nó dài vậy chứ chỉ chỉng đc cái gá ở dưới thôi ợ, tại miếng mặt Z đó nó nhỏ quá, thiết kế hơi trật chìa chút, chịu cực tí may ra ok.

Mới xong luôn, khoe các bác chém nhẹ nhẹ.

----------


## GORLAK

Canh me hoài cũng mua đc tấm nhôm mặt bàn, hơi nhiều lỗ nhưng cân đối cũng tạm chấp nhận. Ráp máy săn đồ ve chai thiệt mệt.

----------

CKD, katerman, secondhand

----------


## MINHAT

Chùi ui ve chai của bác làm ướt đt e rùi...

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dàn máy ngon choét...bác chủ ráng lên song mã thì ngon hơn, kéo lệch tâm nặng motor mà gây rung xoắn khá nhiều ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> Hehe dàn máy ngon choét...bác chủ ráng lên song mã thì ngon hơn, kéo lệch tâm nặng motor mà gây rung xoắn khá nhiều ợ


Mình cũng nghĩ vậy, trc 2 cây vitme là 1 cặp, quất ra thành XY, giờ thấy tiếc quá

----------


## hung1706

hehe thế thì ra bãi q8 biết đâu có đồ chơi á bác chủ, em thấy có vài cặp khá ok mà giá hơi phê con tê tê nên em lượn nhẹ, cần hàng thì mới đưa cổ cho cắt thoai  :Big Grin:

----------


## secondhand

Dàn khung này hầm hố quá nên trông bộ gá spidle mi nhon  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> Dàn khung này hầm hố quá nên trông bộ gá spidle mi nhon


Bộ gá bằng nhôm 16mm đó bác

----------


## GORLAK

Lệch bệch hoài mới lết đc tối đây, kéo lên cho ae ngó

Spindle ShenYu 2k2 hàng Ver mới nhất


Dàn driver Alpha 66 (lấy cho khách mà khách chê nên thôi quất luôn), dây nhợ tự sướng luôn.


Tản nhiệt nước cho Spindle.


Khoe 1 góc máy


Chơi Bob USB Planet MK2 luôn, chân cẳng tùm lum thấy ngộp, vẫn chưa biết chơi ra sao.


Bộ này tính chế tay quay set phôi, có bác nào có cao kiến gì thêm cho e xin.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ga con, Nam CNC, Ona, secondhand

----------


## Ga con

Cái Planet mk2 giá bao nhiêu thế bác.
Mach3 dùng phím bấm set dao được rồi không cần quay tay. Planet thì e chưa xài.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

Cái này hàng tàu bác ơi, giá 1tr7 của bác Mạnh ngoài HN bán, chân cẳng giao tiếp lung tung hết, nhưng mà chưa mò ra.

Quay tay để set phôi khi mà ko đứng xa ngó đc ấy, cái này xài laptop thì sao mà vác bàn phím chạy như máy bàn đc, mà chế quay tay cho nó pro, kakakak

----------

Ga con

----------


## Bongmayquathem

máy đẹp quá anh. Không có chỗ nào chê cả. Toàn hàng khủng

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> máy đẹp quá anh. Không có chỗ nào chê cả. Toàn hàng khủng


Làm để xài mà, lựa chọn lk mất time lắm,ưung ý mới lắp, làm từ từ, vừa làm vừa chơi mà.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Anh quay thêm cái clip "những đường cắt đầu tiên" cho mọi người chiêm ngưỡng đi ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Vẫn chưa nhúc nhích, làm xong có clip show hàng :-P

----------


## CKD

Chỉ nói được "đẹp quá".  :Smile:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Ona

cái card MK2 của bác khi chạy 3 trục đồng thời có bị giật không bác

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thấy có 4 cái driver...bác mưu đồ gì đấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bongmayquathem, GORLAK, phuocnv135

----------


## anhxco

Đẹp quá bạn ơi!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hehe em thấy có 4 cái driver...bác mưu đồ gì đấy


Bác Hưng lúc nào cũng là người tinh ý nhất. :v Chắc âm mưu 5 trục rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK, phuocnv135

----------


## secondhand

Router đẹp dữ ta

----------

GORLAK

----------


## cty686

Làm kiểu này khi phay thì rail và vitme Y có đỡ bị bụi và bẩn hơn Y ở dưới không bác?

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Ga con

> Bác Hưng lúc nào cũng là người tinh ý nhất. :v Chắc âm mưu 5 trục rồi


Chạy song mã mà pa, 4 cái driver chỉ được 3 trục thôi.

Thanks.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, trục Y của lão ấy chỉ có 1 vít me thôi mà?

Tò mò thôi, chứ trong trường hợp 2 vít me mà chạy alphastep/servo thì có ổn ko?

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Chỉ chạy 1 vitme cho Y thôi các bác, 4 driver là dùng cho trục A nữa, có nhu cầu chạy trụ tròn kim loại, Bob này chạy đc 4 trục đồng thời (e nghe bảo vậy). 

Còn chống bụi thì chắc đc, có hộp cho nguyên máy mà, cách âm này kia cho đỡ ồn, có nước tưới nguội + ống xịt khí thổi phôi nữa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

> Ủa, trục Y của lão ấy chỉ có 1 vít me thôi mà?
> 
> Tò mò thôi, chứ trong trường hợp 2 vít me mà chạy alphastep/servo thì có ổn ko?


Nếu e làm song mã sẽ chỉ dùng 1 step thôi bác, kéo qua đai răng, khỏi lo trẹo, nhưng giờ ko còn tiền, chơi tạm vậy trước.

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

> cái card MK2 của bác khi chạy 3 trục đồng thời có bị giật không bác


Mình xài Bob chế ko thấy giật gì đâu bác, ver mk1, cái này chắc ngon hơn rồi, mà cảm nhận thì planet dễ chơi hơn.

----------

Ona

----------


## huuminhsh

> Nếu e làm song mã sẽ chỉ dùng 1 step thôi bác, kéo qua đai răng, khỏi lo trẹo, nhưng giờ ko còn tiền, chơi tạm vậy trước.


để bữa nào đẹp trời ễm bơm máu cho bác kaka

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Rị mọ hoài mới tới đc nhiêu đây....

----------

Bongmayquathem, lapngon

----------


## Bongmayquathem

mấy cái rơ le có tác dụng j vậy ạ ?

----------


## GORLAK

Role chuyển mạch đó mà, cho qua role hết, đỡ hư hao mấy cái ctac.

----------


## GORLAK

Bob ko có role kích ngoài nên tích hợp thêm, nó sắp nhúc nhích đc rồi, hehehe

----------

huuminhsh, Ona

----------


## GORLAK

Công đoạn test dàn cơ, ko bật spindle, F3800

----------

CKD

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Máy rất đẹp, chắc là chạy mượt lắm. Thống kê tổng thiệt hại bao nhiêu lúa hả cụ???

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Cũng bộn ah, săn ve chai cũng khó mà thống kê đc, linh tinh nhiều lắm.

----------


## GORLAK

Những nhát dao đầu tiên test bức hình gỗ, nhưng cí vẻ Z nó ko êm các bác ạ, cứ giựt đùng đùng, kiểu như gia tốc cao, nhưng e giảm vó khi còn 50 nó vẫn cứ y vậy khi chạy hình này, ko biết có phải tại set dao ko nữa, các bác có cao kiến xin chỉ giáo.

----------


## Gamo

Đã chỉnh V-Filter trên driver chưa?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Những nhát dao đầu tiên test bức hình gỗ, nhưng cí vẻ Z nó ko êm các bác ạ, cứ giựt đùng đùng, kiểu như gia tốc cao, nhưng e giảm vó khi còn 50 nó vẫn cứ y vậy khi chạy hình này, ko biết có phải tại set dao ko nữa, các bác có cao kiến xin chỉ giáo.


Mấy cái chạy USB nhiều khi khởi động lại máy là OK

----------


## GORLAK

> Đã chỉnh V-Filter trên driver chưa?


E chỉnh Z lên từ 6 lên C, thấy tạm kêu hơn.




> Mấy cái chạy USB nhiều khi khởi động lại máy là OK


Cũng vậy ah bác.

Mấy tấm hình chạy test, các bác cho e xin cao kiến, máy cùi chụp chả thấy gì.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thông số bộ Z của anh thế nào vậy? Cảm giác những chỗ lên xuống gấp, chi tiết nhiều sẽ bị lỗi.

----------


## GORLAK

> Thông số bộ Z của anh thế nào vậy? Cảm giác những chỗ lên xuống gấp, chi tiết nhiều sẽ bị lỗi.


Vitme 14 bước 10 bác ơi. Lên xuống gấp có vẻ như dư gia tốc đó bác, nên nó kêu đùng đùng đó

----------


## emptyhb

> Vitme 14 bước 10 bác ơi. Lên xuống gấp có vẻ như dư gia tốc đó bác, nên nó kêu đùng đùng đó


Lâu rồi em không động tới planet CNC, trước em dùng bob MK1, thì phát hiện ra nó chạy 3d không ổn. Các đoạn nào kết hợp các trục đều giật cục hết.

Bo này em thấy phay bình thường thì OK.

----------


## hung1706

Cái tấm gỗ thớ ngang, bác chạy cũng phương ngang nên nó kéo dây với xù lên hơi nhiều thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vitme 14 bước 10 bác ơi. Lên xuống gấp có vẻ như dư gia tốc đó bác, nên nó kêu đùng đùng đó


À bác chạy planetCNC à, nếu vậy để nguyên thông số gia tốc của nó (hình như là 15.00) đừng điều chỉnh gì lại chạy ngon  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> Cái tấm gỗ thớ ngang, bác chạy cũng phương ngang nên nó kéo dây với xù lên hơi nhiều thì phải


Đúng rồi bác, quên ko coi kỹ




> À bác chạy planetCNC à, nếu vậy để nguyên thông số gia tốc của nó (hình như là 15.00) đừng điều chỉnh gì lại chạy ngon


Bây giờ XY gia tốc là 500, Z 1000

----------


## Ona

cái này mua ở đâu vậy bạn ?

----------


## GORLAK

Cái board role đó mua trong sạp bán module cho tụi choi audruino ấy, có sẵn, giá rẻ bèo. Bác ở sg lên hshop coi, mình mua cái này 80k, có cách li quang luôn.

----------

Ona

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái này mua ở đâu vậy bạn ?
> 
> Đính kèm 21432


Mình hay mua ở đây : 

```
 http://banlinhkien.vn/category-190-b0-module-relay.html
```

----------

GORLAK, Ona

----------


## GORLAK

> Mình hay mua ở đây : 
> 
> ```
>  http://banlinhkien.vn/category-190-b0-module-relay.html
> ```


Giá khủng thật bác ợ... Tàu khựa nó làm vậy khỏi thằng nào cạnh tranh luôn

----------


## GORLAK

Giá khủng thật bác ợ... tàu khựa nó làm vậy khỏi thằng nào cạnh tranh luôn

----------


## Ona

Bác GORLAK cho xin cái sơ đồ đấu dây từ MK2 ra biến tần, kèm với cái settings luôn nhé. Cám ơn bác nhiều. mò hoài chẳng được.  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

Biến tần mình ko rành bác ơi, nhờ ng ta câu dây ra, mình về đấu nối theo ý muốn thôi.

----------


## Ona

> Biến tần mình ko rành bác ơi, nhờ ng ta câu dây ra, mình về đấu nối theo ý muốn thôi.


Ý mình là từ B.O.B kết nối ra biến tần thì nối với port nào đó. chứ không phải là config trong biến tần

----------


## GORLAK

Có 3 chân out màu xanh lá, kết nối ra role phụ ngoài, từ role mới nối lên biến tần, sau đó vào phần mềm config tín hiệu out.

----------

Ona

----------


## Ona

Bác GORLAK cho hỏi là 3 chân output màu xanh nó out mấy Volt vậy ?
Sao cái của mình nó out min 6V max 10V. Đúng ra nó phải là 0->5V hoặc 0->10V
Có phải cái MK2 của mình bị hư rồi không ?
Cám ơn bác

----------


## Minh Phúc

Con Spindle này bác mua hết nhiu lúa và bác mua ở đâu z ạ e thấy nó sắc nét ghê, nhìn hịn hịn.

----------


## GORLAK

Mua bên CNC24h đó bác, hình như cái này.

http://cnc24h.com/Dong-co-phay-2.2KW-ZhenYu.-125.html/

----------


## GORLAK

Trên cnc24h đó bác

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## GORLAK

Lâu rồi ko post gì, khoe tí cho có không khí

----------

biết tuốt, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Diyodira, Gamo, QuyND, secondhand

----------


## Diyodira

> Lâu rồi ko post gì,* khoe tí* cho có không khí


không thấy cái bác khoe  :Cool: 

tks

----------


## GORLAK

> không thấy cái bác khoe 
> 
> tks


Ặc... e sợ bác luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Lâu rồi ko post gì, khoe tí cho có không khí


Máy này bác làm thêm vitme cho trục y chưa ạ. Chạy vitme một bên thì khi cắt ở đầu x bên kia có bị ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác ko.

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Máy như thế này sao bạn không thêm luôn ATC cho nó hoàn hảo nhỉ !!!!!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Máy như thế này sao bạn không thêm luôn ATC cho nó hoàn hảo nhỉ !!!!!


Thèm lắm mà ko có tiền bác ơi

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Bác chủ cho mình hỏi là con máy này có phay thép được ko nhỉ. Cảm ơn bác

----------

